# Can we combine sea chem prime and stress coat in a single tank



## coolbluemint (Dec 19, 2011)

Can we combine sea chem prime and stress coat conditioners in a single tank?
Sea chem is good in removing nitrates , ammonia, etc
stress coat lines . Protects damaged tissue..
So can we get a two way action by combining this?

P.s:can we use purified n prepacked drinking water for the aquarium.
My fish seller says that will prevent salt crusting on the side of the tank.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Prime also has ingredients to inhance the slime coat of fish. As long as you are using a water conditioner, water from your tap should be fine. Someone else may have more information for you.


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

Yepp, it's fine to combine the two conditioners in a single tank -- even at full dose for each. I've been doing that since I brought my first fish home and have had absolutely no problems. Stress Coat is also supposed to have ingredients in it to reduce stress (separate from its slime coat duty).

Also, you can use purified and prepackaged water if you would like, but unless you're using a water filter already it's probably just an additional cost if you want to pay it. Depending on just what you get you may want to still condition it before use as well -- not sure if you would _have_ to, but personally, I would just in case.

As for the "salt" crusting on the tank: this isn't important but that's not salt but a mineral deposit and really shouldn't be harmful (except aesthetically). I've never tried but you might be able to get rid of it the same way you would algae (i.e. with an appropriate algae scraper, or even a sponge perhaps). Also depending on the purification process used, I believe those minerals could still be present in the water. Same with prepackaged water (I know true spring water should have minerals present). Distillation and reverse osmosis removes the minerals, but I've heard it recommended to replace them -- whether you do or not it would still be more expensive than just conditioning regular water, just more so if you replace the minerals.


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

Hello coolbluemint - Welcome to the forum. Yes, you can use Prime alongside Stress Coat, although it's not necessary. Personally I use Prime exclusively unless my fish are encountering a health issue. When a health issue arises, then I use Stress Coat. Prime and Stress Coat both remove chlorine and chloramines as well as detoxify heavy metals. However, Prime also detoxifies ammonia and nitrites, whereas Stress Coat does not. The other difference with Stress Coat is that it forms a heavier synthetic slime coat to reduce fish stress by 40% (by it's claim). So these are the reasons I use Prime on a regular basis and Stress Coat during health issues. A good rule of thumb is to remember that we want to add as little chemical additives as possible in our aquariums. So I reccomend you choose the water conditioner best suited for your personal situation. In regards to bottled water, it is not reccomended. Bottled water is void of the necessary minerals that are found in our tap water and is not healthy for our fish. Tap water and a good conditioner is all that is needed.


----------

